# Lindsey Lohan Arrested...



## Kimberleigh (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

  BEVERLY HILLS, California —  Troubled starlet Lindsay Lohan was busted early Tuesday on DUI charges for the second time in a matter of months -- and cops said they found cocaine in one of her pants pockets.

Lohan was booked on suspicion of driving under the influence of alcohol, driving on a suspended license and possession of cocaine, among other charges, said Sgt. Shane Talbot.

She was pulled over near the Santa Monica Police Department after authorities spotted her car chasing another vehicle, said Talbot.

Authorities conducted a field sobriety test and then transported Lohan to the police department.

Lohan's blood alcohol level was between .12 and .13, well over the .08 legal limit, cops told gossip Web site TMZ.com.

The 21-year-old actress’ arrest happened about 2:15 a.m. in Santa Monica, Calif., near Pico Boulevard and Main Street, according to TMZ. Bail was reportedly set for $25,000.

Lohan checked out of a Malibu rehab center on July 13, after a stay of more than six weeks. She has been wearing an alcohol-monitoring ankle bracelet, going to Alcoholics Anonymous meetings and receiving therapy ever since.

The "Mean Girls" star, who turned 21 on July 2, checked into the swank facility after a wild Memorial Day weekend during which she crashed her Mercedes Benz into a curb, was arrested on suspicion of driving under the influence and was photographed slumped in the passenger seat of a friend's car.

Just last Thursday, Lohan turned herself in to police to be booked on suspicion of driving under the influence during the Memorial Day weekend car crash, police said.

Accompanied by her attorney, Lohan surrendered herself at the Beverly Hills Police Department to be fingerprinted and photographed, said Officer Brian Ballieweg.

She was booked on suspicion of a DUI with a blood alcohol level above .08, California's legal limit, and on suspicion of misdemeanor hit and run, Ballieweg said.

After the Memorial Day incident, police said she had been arrested for investigation of driving under the influence, though she wasn't formally booked on the allegation until Thursday.

The actress was released on her own recognizance. A court date was scheduled for August 24.

Lohan said in January she had checked into a rehabilitation center for substance abuse treatment.

Earlier this month, Lohan's publicist Leslie Sloane Zelnik said the star was "doing great."

"Lindsay is working hard on her sobriety and we are all supporting her," she said.

The Associated Press contributed to this report.  
 
I was really pulling for her.  I think, unlike someone else who was in a similar situation, is really talented.  However, I hope she's punished to the fullest extent of the law.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 24, 2007)

Dina Lohan is scum.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Dina Lohan is scum._

 
Yes, yes she is.


----------



## Janice (Jul 24, 2007)

What's up with Dina? Did she have somethin' to do with the tip off police got or what?

As far as LL, we all know the bracelet, rehab, and AA meetings were a way to make her insurable for the money to back productions she's involved with. To get caught AGAIN though? It's going to be really difficult for her to recover from this professionally.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 24, 2007)

she must have seen all the press coverage paris got for being arrested, and Nicole Richie too. and thought "THATS what I need to DO!!!


----------



## astronaut (Jul 24, 2007)

Last year(or year before i forgot) it was a baby booming trend for celebs, this year it's a going to jail for dui yes?


----------



## Raerae (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Last year(or year before i forgot) it was a baby booming trend for celebs, this year it's a going to jail for dui yes?_


----------



## zori (Jul 24, 2007)

Hmm, it would be interesting to see how this pans out. I wonder what type of punishment she'll get as compared to Paris's stint in jail as Lindsay had drugs in her posession according to the article posted.


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

  Last year(or year before i forgot) it was a baby booming trend for celebs, this year it's a going to jail for dui yes?  
 
ROFL!!! Too true too true.. Poor girl.. I really liked her too


----------



## Raerae (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zori* 

 
_Hmm, it would be interesting to see how this pans out. I wonder what type of punishment she'll get as compared to Paris's stint in jail as Lindsay had drugs in her posession according to the article posted._

 
she was also like a .13 or .14 which is...  really drunk LOL


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 24, 2007)

Isn't celebrity great?


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zori* 

 
_Hmm, it would be interesting to see how this pans out. I wonder what type of punishment she'll get as compared to Paris's stint in jail as Lindsay had drugs in her posession according to the article posted._

 

I read somewhere that she'll definitely get mandatory jail time as that this is her second offense, 18 months in rehab (because clearly the 6 weeks worked)PLUS the cocaine they found on her.  Coincidently, both court dates (the Memorial Day fiasco and this fiasco) are on the same day...August 20-something, I think.   They need to figure SOMETHING out with her or she's going to wind up dead.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 24, 2007)

You know what????  Send that bitch to jail! I'm tired of hearing about it.  She's been out of control for years.  Her parents don't give a damn and have gotten to the point where they can't do anything with her.  I was saying, three years ago, when she was out at the clubs doing lines of coke, getting drunk off her ass that there was a problem and the shit wasn't cool.  People thought I was being so harsh and judgemental.  Well look at where we are now.  She's a joke, her "sobriety" is a joke.  They sent Paris to jail now they can send Lindsay.


----------



## GreekChick (Jul 24, 2007)

What a way to ruin your career! How does Lindsay Lohan expect to be taken seriously when auditioning for roles from now on? She's apparently a brat while working as well...She's ruining her name to the point where producers will refuse giving her roles, because of the bad publicity. She can't expect to be making teeny-bopper movies forever-she will eventually have to take on more serious roles as she gets older. How will she do that? Look at Scarlett Johanson: she's young, she avoids messes, she seems smart, she seems professional, and as a result, she gets offered alot of smart, Oscar worthy roles. 
I can't believe Lindsay Lohan is representing today's Hollywood young starlets. What an embarassment, not only for the girl herself, but for the film industry as well. She's talented, she is, but the way she is handling her fame as well as her career really makes me wonder why we continue to endorse celebrities like her.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_What's up with Dina? Did she have somethin' to do with the tip off police got or what?

As far as LL, we all know the bracelet, rehab, and AA meetings were a way to make her insurable for the money to back productions she's involved with. To get caught AGAIN though? It's going to be really difficult for her to recover from this professionally._

 
Dina's more a 'party friend' type of influence than a 'mother guidance' type of influence on both her kids.
LiLo was drinking, smoking, doing drugs, etc. in front of her mother prior to rehab, she's been doing it since rehab, and she'll continue to do it until she's dead.
Her mother would rather party beside her and live off the money Lindsay has made since being a small child in movies than actually put her foot in Lindsay's ass and help her straighten up and out. 
She's a HUGE enabler of this nonsense, and, as someone said, the sad part is, Lohan actually has a semblance of talent, unlike other people in her peer group.


----------



## Raerae (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_why we continue to endorse celebrities like her._

 
Because as a culture were inherintly facinated with the rich and famous messing up their lives.  And we love drama.

Nothing better than a good trainwreck on the front page of TMZ.com to brighten my day =p


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 24, 2007)

Lindsey Lohan is a train wreck!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 24, 2007)

Did anyone see her mugshot? eeek it didnt even look like her.


----------



## BeatrixKiddo (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Did anyone see her mugshot? eeek it didnt even look like her._

 
Can you link this pic?


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 24, 2007)

What a mess! I'm glad that I'm not she. I hope she can get help.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeatrixKiddo* 

 
_Can you link this pic?_

 
it's on the front page of msn.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_What's up with Dina? Did she have somethin' to do with the tip off police got or what?

As far as LL, we all know the bracelet, rehab, and AA meetings were a way to make her insurable for the money to back productions she's involved with. To get caught AGAIN though? It's going to be really difficult for her to recover from this professionally._

 
She can recover professionally i.e. Drew Barrymore, Robert Downey, Jr.  Now if she worked @ the bank or the local grocery store....probably not!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 24, 2007)

http://movies.msn.com/movies/article.aspx?news=269870


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jul 25, 2007)

This chick is a prime example of what happens when you have too much money, no common sense and no one has ever taught you that life has boundaries. She is like a perfect storm of bad parenting combined with plain old stupidity.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Dina's more a 'party friend' type of influence than a 'mother guidance' type of influence on both her kids.
LiLo was drinking, smoking, doing drugs, etc. in front of her mother prior to rehab, she's been doing it since rehab, and she'll continue to do it until she's dead.
Her mother would rather party beside her and live off the money Lindsay has made since being a small child in movies than actually put her foot in Lindsay's ass and help her straighten up and out. 
She's a HUGE enabler of this nonsense, and, as someone said, the sad part is, Lohan actually has a semblance of talent, unlike other people in her peer group._

 
You and I usually have very different viewpoints but I could not agree more with everything that you have said here.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 25, 2007)

Her and Britney Spears are going nowhere and fast.  At least Lindsey has the brains not to bring children in to her lifestyle unlike Britney.  I wish they would both get help and stop flooding our news with their bull s**t.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 25, 2007)

Did anyone hear about Britney's recent Breakdown?  , She ordered fried chicken at a photo shoot then wiped her hands on some designer dress!
and she was also caught picking up DOG POO with a Chanel (or like) Dress!!!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladybug10678* 

 
_This chick is a prime example of what happens when you have too much money, no common sense and no one has ever taught you that life has boundaries. She is like a perfect storm of bad parenting combined with plain old stupidity._

 
apparently she is low on money, she was trying to sell her pictures to the "razzi" to make some cash the night before.

but yes. I agree.


----------



## Nicolah (Jul 25, 2007)

This makes me sad.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Her and Britney Spears are going nowhere and fast.  At least Lindsey has the brains not to bring children in to her lifestyle unlike Britney.  I wish they would both get help and stop flooding our news with their bull s**t._

 
It's not exactly their fault they're in the news for this stuff. It's their fault they commit the actions that they do, but the fact they make headline news over the state of Iraq, for instance, is an entirely different party's fault.

Lindsay looks awful. She's a year younger than I, and she looks like she's lived a hard 30 years.

I'm not sure if Lindsay can pull a Drew Barrymore. I know about Drew's issues, but was she pulling DUIs? Was she feuding with people left and right, showing up late to moviesets, etc.? Drew also benefited from being a part of an esteemed Hollywood family.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Drew also benefited from being a part of an esteemed Hollywood family._

 
Two, if I recall correctly...the Drews and the Barrymores. I think.

Lohan doesn't have that clout in her blood. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Her mugshot looks like a meth face.


----------



## astronaut (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Did anyone hear about Britney's recent Breakdown?  , She ordered fried chicken at a photo shoot then wiped her hands on some designer dress!
and she was also caught picking up DOG POO with a Chanel (or like) Dress!!!_

 
hahaha... fried chicken...


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_hahaha... fried chicken... _

 
haha I know right?!

"some body get me some Popeyes! Im hungggrraayy "


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jul 25, 2007)

If this were anybody else, people would be pissed off and nobody would be defending them.  Because this is a famous person, who is obviously very troubled, I couldn't believe how many people were saying that jail time is "too harsh" for her.  
She could have KILLED someone.  Or herself (I wouldn't have cared about the latter, it would have been her own fault).  People think rehab would be enough; are you fucking kidding me?  She's been to rehab what, two, three times in the last year and a half?  Doesn't look like it's working.  And I'm willing to bet money that her damn ankle bracelet wasn't even on, and if it were; alcohol monitoring bracelets don't really detect cocaine very well. 
I think she deserves the maximum sentence in a REAL prison.  And she needs to go to  REAL rehab center.  Promises is a fucking hotel.  Let's look at all the people who've come out of Promises...Britney Spears is a fucking mess and I hope someone gets those kids.  Clearly Lindsay Lohan didn't do too well after Promises, considering this is her 2nd DUI/Drug arrest in 2 months.


On another note, I hate that this kind of news gets more coverage than current real issues such as the war and the presidential election and debates.  Last night on CNN I saw NOTHING but Lindsay Blowhan news.  And some supposed psychotherapist for criminals (A credentialed professional one might think) had nothing better to say or do than make up little rhymes and poems and nicknames for the poor sod.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_It's not exactly their fault they're in the news for this stuff. It's their fault they commit the actions that they do, but the fact they make headline news over the state of Iraq, for instance, is an entirely different party's fault.

Lindsay looks awful. She's a year younger than I, and she looks like she's lived a hard 30 years.

I'm not sure if Lindsay can pull a Drew Barrymore. I know about Drew's issues, but was she pulling DUIs? Was she feuding with people left and right, showing up late to moviesets, etc.? Drew also benefited from being a part of an esteemed Hollywood family._

 
Drew wasn't old enough for DUI; she was like 13.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 25, 2007)

That's what I thought, but I forgot how long her problems extended into her life.


----------



## Raerae (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_On another note, I hate that this kind of news gets more coverage than current real issues such as the war and the presidential election and debates.  Last night on CNN I saw NOTHING but Lindsay Blowhan news.  And some supposed psychotherapist for criminals (A credentialed professional one might think) had nothing better to say or do than make up little rhymes and poems and nicknames for the poor sod._

 
Thats because the war in Iraq and the Presidential news doesn't make rateings.  Were over the war.  Every day I read Yahoo news, and see another headline, 80 kill, 150 killed, 25 killed, killed killed killed...  I'm bored of it.  Those news articles don't even make the most popular list, which is based on what people click on, not what the new agencies choose.

Know who's in the most popular?  Lindasy Lohan lol.  I'd rather read about a trainwreck starlet than the war in Iraq anyday.  And so far most of the presidential canidates have been pretty uninspiring.

More trainwrecks please.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 25, 2007)

The debates the other night were pretty good, since the YouTube people surprisingly produced some cool questions and Anderson Cooper did his thing by keeping the candidates on track. My favorite question was when each person had to say something they like and then something they disliked about the person to the left.

Of course, Anderson Cooper is my older man crush, but it was all around a good entertaining time.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_More trainwrecks please._

 
Britney is up next! Stay tuned! 

(also Nicole Richie)


----------



## Raerae (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Of course, Anderson Cooper is my older man crush, but it was all around a good entertaining time._

 
Heh Anderson Cooper is pretty hot.  To bad he's gay =(


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Lindsay Lohan Arrested...*

Quote:

  LOS ANGELES -- Lindsay Lohan's best bet for avoiding jail time is to go back into rehab yet again and remove herself from a high-flying party lifestyle, if not, she could be facing up to six months behind bars, legal observers said Wednesday.

Lohan, 21, was less than two weeks out of a recovery program and was voluntarily wearing an alcohol-monitoring device when she was arrested Tuesday in Santa Monica for investigation of misdemeanor driving both under the influence and with a suspended license, and felony cocaine possession.

Her lawyer, Blair Berk, has said she had a "relapse" and was receiving medical care at an undisclosed location.

A call to Lohan's publicist was not returned Wednesday.

The actress completed more than six weeks in rehab less than two weeks ago, and had checked into another recovery clinic in January.

Over the weekend, she was photographed at a party in a pink bikini, with the monitoring device on her ankle.

That behavior won't cut it anymore and neither will spa-style clinics, said Barry Gerald Sands, a Century City defense attorney who's also a certified drug and alcohol counselor.

"Whatever you have done in the past, do a 360-degree turn and go the other way," Sands said Wednesday. "She has to change her alleged friends, people sharing or selling her drugs. She has to lead a clean and sober life.

"Silk-sheet recovery homes don't do the job."

If Lohan is charged with a crime, she could ask a judge to order her to remain in rehabilitation while she awaits trial, Sands said.

 
It goes on and on...but this: 

 Quote:

  "Whatever you have done in the past, do a 360-degree turn and go the other way," Sands said Wednesday. "She has to change her alleged friends, people sharing or selling her drugs. She has to lead a clean and sober life.  
 
made me laugh.  If she does a 360, she'd be right back to doing drugs and boozin' it up.  I think he means a 180.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Idiot.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 25, 2007)

shes trying to say shes "Innocent" 

WHAT!? You can't be innocent if you get caught with a  Blood alcohol level of .13% !!!!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jul 27, 2007)

0.13% and a felony possession charge? And she's trying to plead INNOCENT?! _And_ she can plead to be placed in another rehab? Sure, I agree with the guy saying she needs a _real_ rehab clinic.. but that's not going to happen.

These celebrities need actual care, just like any 'normal' person would. If they just keep getting slaps to the wrist like this, they are never going to change. And it will continue to set a bad example for the people across the world that view these celebrities as role models.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Jul 29, 2007)

Kind of OT but, the judge I'm in front of said on Friday to a girl " You better get it together or you're going to end up just like that Lindsay Lorlan. Drunk with drugs in her pockets." 

The entire courtroom cracked up. He's a 75 year old Italian man from the Bronx. LOL.


----------



## KAIA (Jul 29, 2007)

I love Lindsay Lohan, but I think that at  her 21 years old, she should know what's right and what's wrong , so I wouldn't really blame everything on her mom, although I do think she is an example of bad parenting...


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 1, 2007)

This is a reason I was always on the Hilary Duff side of the grass.


----------



## banjobama (Aug 9, 2007)

I can't blame her for liking to party and do drugs. It's fun. I can see her not really caring and not wanting to go to rehab/get better.

But does she have to drive around? You'd think she could hire somebody to drive her, at least.


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Aug 9, 2007)

Quote:

   But does she have to drive around? You'd think she could hire somebody to drive her, at least.  
 
LOL! Same with Paris Hilton.. You swear like they really NEED to drive themselves around huh? 

You can't blame it ALL on the mom.. but IMO she's a huge factor in how L. Lohan behaves. If she was to put her foot down and act like her mother and not her friend, then I'm sure that would help her daughter. 

My little sister really likes her too, and it makes me a bit upset that this girl who has so much talent is throwing it all away just to "have fun." :/


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 11, 2007)

There comes a point in your life where you realize you either allow yourself to become a victim of your parents' shitty parenting or you get yourself together.

I wish people would learn that. Being 21 is definitely old enough to sit back, think about why your actions are wrong, and start getting yourself together.


----------



## piperbaby (Aug 11, 2007)

Her and Brit just cant get it together can they? I was listening to Martha Quinn (old MTV Vjay) on satellite radio and she was talking about this and said that the staras of the 80's should be so proud becuase you never heard about this kind of stuff back then.


----------



## little teaser (Aug 12, 2007)

people can blame the parents for so long, but once you become an adult your responsible for your own actions and choices.


----------

